# Wivamac Lathes



## mark sanger (12 Jun 2009)

Hi all

I am looking at and have been for some time changing my lathe and have been looking at various lathe from the Vicmarc300, Jet, etc. 

One I am interested in is the Wivamac. I am looking at the largest 2-3hp. As I am heavy handed or at least George Watkins says I am :lol: :lol: 

Does anyone on here own a Wivamac. If so would you be willing to let me have a few of your thoughts about the lathes. Good or bad, it would help me a great deal.

Thank you


----------



## Bodrighy (12 Jun 2009)

Must admit that th Wivamac is my dream lathe (oneof the few memorable things to come from Belgium?) and asking around a few pros they all seem to agree that they are good latehs. There is someone in the forum who has one, one of the Pauls think who I am sure will get back to you

Pete

Just checked members lathes here There are three. Maybe worth a few PM's to them
Pete


----------



## cornucopia (12 Jun 2009)

mark sanger":1475yy16 said:


> One I am interested in is the Wivamac. I am looking at the largest 2-3hp. As I am heavy handed or at least George Watkins says I am :lol: :lol:



"heavy handed" does'nt do justice to marks turning style- its more Barbarick than that :lol: 

i cant tell you what i called him by the end of the day but it does sum it up well doesnt it Mark :wink:


----------



## mark sanger (12 Jun 2009)

cornucopia":36w07b5x said:


> mark sanger":36w07b5x said:
> 
> 
> > One I am interested in is the Wivamac. I am looking at the largest 2-3hp. As I am heavy handed or at least George Watkins says I am :lol: :lol:
> ...



Gosh I don;t know. 

All I do is stall a lathe a few times and now I am barbaric. :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: 

I have tried to calm it down a little but I don't get the same sort of adrenalin rush. 

:lol: :lol:

You will give me a bad name, but then I probably already have one.

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Paul.J (12 Jun 2009)

I couldn't get that aggressive on my Hegner :roll: 
You seem to have done really well with yours Mark looking at the work you have produced.


----------



## mark sanger (12 Jun 2009)

Paul.J":snsmjpsk said:


> I couldn't get that aggressive on my Hegner :roll:
> You seem to have done really well with yours Mark looking at the work you have produced.



Thank you Paul

Well George says mine vibrated but I just thought that is how they are supposed to work. 

Mind you George does have a VB which while he won;t say it often is probably the best bowl lathe on the market. 

You can not compare a £1300 lathe with that of a £6000. 

I can say that I have given mine quite a bit of stick ( as George will tell you) But then he does like to tickle the wood :lol: :lol: 

The main issue I have is that I am always working on the upper apron of mine and therefore it hinders my work. I need a lathe that I can turn a 20" hollow from on and not have to worry about taking the finest of cuts.

The latest edition of woodturning shows the Wivamac being used for some pretty big stuff. In fact massive. 

You can also have it built/put together to suit your needs so it is quite flexible. 

But I am interested in hearing from some long time users.


----------



## wizer (12 Jun 2009)

Why did you discard the VB Mark? Out of interest.

What about OneWay?


----------



## mark sanger (12 Jun 2009)

wizer":2s2chktb said:


> Why did you discard the VB Mark? Out of interest.
> 
> What about OneWay?



The only reason I discarded the VB was the price. If I believe I could move into a market whereby I could use the capacity on a daily basis the I would probably manage to find the money. Other wise it would be like me owning a Lamborghini and driving it round my home town.

However anything over 16" dia work you start to narrow your customer base quite considerably. Not many people have a sideboard or window sill larger than this so unless I was looking at corporate work the capacity would not be used. 

Therefore a lot of the price would be just sat not being used

Most of my work is up to 16-18" and not very often above this. But what I struggle with is not having a machine that will cope with this size easily.


----------



## mark sanger (12 Jun 2009)

oops forgot.

I did go and look at the OneWay and very fine machines they are too. But so bloody long for the size/capacity I want. I just do not do spindle turning so all that extra material is just wasted on me. 
This is why I am looking at the Wivamac and Vicmarc300 which can both be short bed versions.


----------



## cornucopia (12 Jun 2009)

I disaree mark- yes the vb can handle huge sections of wood but it also has the best bearings a lathe can have which allows you to do very delicate work without chatter or vibration. 
I understand that the vb is allot of money (mine wasnt that expensive) but it frustartes me that people belive its only for big stuff, its not.


----------



## Paul.J (12 Jun 2009)

Mark.
Having looked at the vic300 i can definately recommend it.
It is one really big lump of heavy cast iron.
Just the difference in the Hegner to the VM175 is very noticeable.
None of that vibration you get and no stalling,with the 1-1/2 hp motor.
If you fancy a gander at the VM175 Mark you would be more than welcome to come and have a look/play.
There is a bash coming up soon :wink:


----------



## mark sanger (12 Jun 2009)

cornucopia":36n57iiy said:


> I disaree mark- yes the vb can handle huge sections of wood but it also has the best bearings a lathe can have which allows you to do very delicate work without chatter or vibration.
> I understand that the vb is allot of money (mine wasnt that expensive) but it frustartes me that people belive its only for big stuff, its not.



Hi George

I have seen your work first hand and can vouch that the VB can be used for small work. 

I still admire your threaded box. Umm not sure that sounds as it should. :roll: :roll: 

I would love to own a VB and that would be my number one choice. But if I did get one I would have to tell my daughters that for the next few Christmases they would have to make their own presents. 



:lol: :lol:


----------



## miles_hot (12 Jun 2009)

dear god - tell me that you didn't manage to stall George's VB!


----------



## mark sanger (12 Jun 2009)

miles_hot":tohzo408 said:


> dear god - tell me that you didn't manage to stall George's VB!




:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

No but after a day with me he did say that he reckoned that I could. But I think it was just because my Hegner groans a bit when I use it. If I was using a VB it would not have noticed. 

I don't know any different, as long as it is safe I remove as much as I can as efficiently as I can. 

George has invited me up to have a day on his VB and I will take him up on it when I get the time.


----------



## Hans (12 Jun 2009)

Hi Marc,

I am afraid I will be no help at all.
I have had my DB1000 for 8 years now. It was adapted to fit in my workshop by Willy Vanhoutte. These lathes are popular in Holland. In our club of 16 members there are 4 Wivamacs.

Generally I am happy with the lathe, but there are a few things that could be better.
I am not the only one having problems with the barrel in the tailstock getting stuck.
In my lathe the morse taper in the headstock does not run true.

In general I have a light touch. Most shavings are paper thin. So my experience is hardly useful to you.

My guess is you will be heading for a VB.

Hans


----------



## TobyB (12 Jun 2009)

I looked at a number of "good" lathes including the VicMarc and Hegner - the latter I couldn't justify on price or practicality - the V175 on practicality ... my workshop is in the basement of my house - you'd never get either down there.

The Wivamac is "modular" so I carried the bits downstairs OK. I've got a 6000 as there's not room for a long bed - although I might get another 6000 bed so I can have a 1200 when I want/need it, and have the space the rest of the time. I'm really impressed with the machine - not sure if I'll ever have the skills to use it to its limits. The 3HP motor turns anything I've put on it, the vario speed seems easy and practical to use, nice bit of engineering.

Highly recomended - and Peter/Service at the Toolpost too!


----------



## cambournepete (12 Jun 2009)

No direct experience personally, but Les Thorne seemed to have views on the Wivamac when I saw him at the Ally Pally earlier this year.
I can't remember what he said though but I'm sure he'd be happy to discuss with you


----------



## tigerturnings (12 Jun 2009)

I've no experience of the Wivamac, but I love my VL300 short-bed. I did briefly consider the Wivamac but comparing the weights alone convinced me the Vicmarc is a more suitable machine for large work: a quick google search gave 185kg (DB6000) vs 350kg (VL300). I have no regrets after almost 7 years.

Were I not between workshops (a move that's taking ages to complete) I'd offer you to have a play with the VM.

HTH

Neil


----------



## Gordon T (13 Jun 2009)

Hello all, as can be seen from the members list, I also have a large wivamac lathe and can not fault it.

I have turned hollowforms large and small, bowls boxes, and many pens on mine without any complaint I also agree with the above comment on Peter at the toolpost, a very very helpful man and not averse to a chat and advise session. You could do worse than giving him a ring.

Mine arrived in bits on a pallet and I had such fun assembling it by myself!!!!!! still I can just about walk upright again now.

GT


----------



## Soulfly (13 Jun 2009)

I have the Hegner hdb 200 and have stuck 50kg lumps on it that I can barely lift and do also fine minute turning. I have had it your 10 years, you can get the bearings and belts from any engineering suppliers and is good enough to earn a full time income on.


----------



## big soft moose (13 Jun 2009)

Gordon T":3qe1u78t said:


> Mine arrived in bits on a pallet and I had such fun assembling it by myself!!!!!! still I can just about walk upright again now.
> 
> GT



tell me about it my new axminster 1200 (which incidentally mark is 2hp and can turn 18" over the bed) is still in the crate because i cant assemble it on my own 

just waiting for either a mate or my father in law to come down and give me a hand with the lifting.


----------



## Richard Findley (14 Jun 2009)

Hi Mark,

I'm in a similar position to you, in that I am at the stage where I need a bit of extra capacity to make life just a bit easier.

Because most of my work is spindles it's more length than diameter that I'm after (as well as power and Variable speed) I am a little torn between 2 lathes, the WM1200 and the Jet 3520B with bed extension. The stats between the 2 are very close but I think I am swayed toward the Jet for 2 reasons: 

1)Weight, the Jet is 326Kg Without the extension!!
2) I already own a Jet and am very pleased with its performance

Also I believe that because of the strength (or not) of the £ vs Euro the Wivamac is likley to be quite dear at the moment.

Thoughts always welcome!!

Cheers,

Richard


----------



## wizer (14 Jun 2009)

I know of a 2nd hand Woodfast M910 for sale.......


----------



## Soulfly (14 Jun 2009)

They do some huge stuff in the USA and I think the machines must be custom built. Some of the old stuff like Wadkins can be really massive for doing stuff like telegraph poles. We have a very old Victorian lathe which I used to make snooker cues on.


----------



## Harlequin (14 Jun 2009)

wizer":3e6xje8o said:


> I know of a 2nd hand Woodfast M910 for sale.......



pray , tell more - am interested


----------



## Neil Dyball (14 Jun 2009)

Hey Tom,

It's not in Erith by any chance?

If not I know of one that is!

Cheers,

Neil.

p.s. hint - try eBaying 'woodfast 910'


----------



## wizer (14 Jun 2009)

Yes, thanks Neil

My woodfast is for sale. I've decided that working over the bed of the lathe is a bit dangerous for me. I need a swivelling head. It's a super lathe and I'll probably loose money on it. But needs must.

Offers via PM


----------



## big soft moose (30 Jun 2009)

Soulfly":ohd8xmvw said:


> We have a very old Victorian lathe which I used to make snooker cues on.



you must have one hell of a big workshop soulfly - according to recent threads you have a hegner, a baby record, this big victorian thing and a home made lathe that you started turning on. who needs four lathes ?

perhaps you should post a workshop tour and show them off ? :roll:


----------



## mark sanger (2 Jul 2009)

Hi all

Thank you very much for all the replies. 

My apologies for not replying earlier but I ticked the box to send me a message when someone replies to the message. But the thing is I obviously did not tick it and forgot. 

I think I will be going for the WivaMac. I have looked at all the others Vicmarc, Oneway, VB, Jet. 

The Jet and the Wivamac are the two I narrowed it down to on price. 

Due to space I need a swivel head lathe so that discounts the Jet. So I am off to the Tool Post to have a bash on a Wivamac before I finally say yes. 

I know a couple other full time turners that have the Wivamac and they say they are brilliant. Especially what you get cost wise compared to some of the others. 

I will let you know how I get on.

Thank you all again


----------



## paulm (2 Jul 2009)

Sorry not to have replied before, noticed the thread and then completely forgot about it !

I have had the large DB1200 for a few years and am very pleased with it.

Like yourself Mark I looked at the competition at the time but found you seemed to pay significantly more for little discernable benefit. 

Also the Wiva's were available in short order rather than having to wait in some cases several months for the other brands.

I'm sure you'll enjoy a session at the Toolpost, Peter is very helpful and knowledgable.

Cheers, Paul


----------



## boysie39 (2 Jul 2009)

Mark ,Good to see your feature in the August Woodturning. You Pro's have a lot to contend with as you state,glad to see you included Hobbiest's in your article as well. From what I have seeen of your work you are certainly making the effort to move fwd. Good article and great to see one of the forum members in Woodturning. By the way are all the great woodturners tall. 
OH! well I can always stand on a box like Willy Carson when he's on TV. The lathe looks in good shape still after what has been said about you aggressive cuts :lol: :lol: Congrats. REgards Boysie


----------



## mark sanger (2 Jul 2009)

boysie39":3953of3a said:


> Mark ,Good to see your feature in the August Woodturning. You Pro's have a lot to contend with as you state,glad to see you included Hobbiest's in your article as well. From what I have seeen of your work you are certainly making the effort to move fwd. Good article and great to see one of the forum members in Woodturning. By the way are all the great woodturners tall.
> OH! well I can always stand on a box like Willy Carson when he's on TV. The lathe looks in good shape still after what has been said about you aggressive cuts :lol: :lol: Congrats. REgards Boysie



Hi Boysie


I am glad you liked the article. 

Not sure about us all being tall. It was the camera angle I think. 

I included hobbiest's as we all have and part to play and can all benefit from moving ideas forward even if it is just how we present what we are selling.

Aggressive cuts. It is all rumours. But I do have to change my bearings, guess they must have been doggey to start with :roll:  :roll: 


Thanks again


----------

